
Notes on how systemd's job engine is structured and other related bits - JdeBP
https://bl33pbl0p.github.io/systemd.html
======
sverige
Not trying to start a flamewar over systemd (I'm definitely more of a BSD guy
so it doesn't matter much to me other than hoping Linux stays healthy), but
just reading through this description of all the stuff systemd does made my
eyes water. There's always tension between simplicity and necessary
complexity, but a lot of this strikes me as being unnecessary complexity to
achieve simplicity in the wrong place.

~~~
nickik
Honestly systemd is large as a project but most of it is separated and doesn't
actually impact you if you don't use it. And BSD people really should not
complain about managing to much software in a single project.

~~~
village-idiot
They just patched _Vim_ to work correctly with systemd, and it now runs its
own DHCP daemon and custom log format.

That's not separated.

~~~
ibotty
Care to link to any patches? I have not been able to find any. The main
repository does not mention systemd except for syntax highlighting and
ftplugin:
[https://github.com/vim/vim/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=systemd&t...](https://github.com/vim/vim/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=systemd&type=)

~~~
village-idiot
Memory failure, they were asking tmux, not Vim.

------
paulddraper
:/ I was hoping it would clarify why I have to look in so many places.

Process can't fork?

Better check

* sysctl and /etc/sysctl.conf

* ulimit (soft and hard) and /etc/security/limits.conf

* systemd configuration, would could be in /etc/systemd/system, /run/systemd/system, /usr/lib/systemd/system, /usr/local/lib/systemd/system, or a half dozen other places

This isn't across a bunch of distros; this is _all on the same Linux system._

And I guarantee this list isn't even complete.

Somebody is loving recreating what already exists.

~~~
Nullabillity
> * systemd configuration, would could be in /etc/systemd/system,
> /run/systemd/system, /usr/lib/systemd/system, /usr/local/lib/systemd/system,
> or a half dozen other places

`systemctl status blah.service` will tell you all the systemd unit files that
configure the service, and `systemctl show blah.service` will show you the
final config that is actually applied.

~~~
paulddraper
Yes, that save time, if the configuration in question is currently on a
running machine.

------
iofiiiiiiiii
How does this system of initialization compare to e.g. Windows?

